# Wheel size and tire size



## Jarzone (Aug 13, 2015)

If I go with:
18x8.5 ET45 245/40-18
18x9.5 ET45 275/35-18
With drag bags and all other suspension stock and I roll the fenders will I have any issues? Thanks in advance


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Bags are a crutch for improper fitment as the wheel should be able to travel the full length to have a proper suspension. You may be OK with what you listed but the only way to tell is to put them on and test. The best way is to disconnect the bottom end of the shock and remove the spring (pretty easy to do). You then can articulate the wheel through the entire suspension travel and look for where you touch or are close. Sometimes the fender will need to be rolled in the back or the inner fender liner massaged with a BFH (Big F***** Hammer). That offset is a little low but may be workable. That offset will put your wheel towards the outside about 22mm (~.87"). As many GTOs have one side closer than the other due to build variances what works for one may not work for another. 

Inner and outer poly control arm bushings can help too. A static test like I listed above may work fine but under acceleration or hard cornering might not as the stock rubber/void filled control arm bushings may case the arm to flex out of its static position and cause rub. Poly bushings stiffen that up


----------



## Jarzone (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks for the response, so would it be better without the drag bags? I don't have them in right now, I'm sorry all this shit is confusing to me haha, I'm new to this so I'm trying to understand what you mean


----------

